# Just Formatted HD - Should I Run ChkDsk



## jed (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi all, just a quick question.

I am rebuilding system and my secondary boot drive (D) is a 1 TB HD.  I just fully formatted it last night.  I have heard this checks for bad sectors.  Should I still run a Check Disk on it or has the full format taken care of all of the checking?

Thanks!


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 7, 2012)

Run HDTune error scan
Or use the WD Diagnostics Tool.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 7, 2012)

A full format is sufficient. If you are really concerned you could run chkdsk after install to verify the file system stuff.
I usually don't on a clean install.
I do usually defrag once all the apps and stuff are loaded though. Just habit I guess.


----------



## jed (Dec 7, 2012)

Okay, I'll run ChkDsk after I install the OS.  I was getting some unknown BSOD's a long time ago with it, when it was my primary boot drive, so I would just like to make sure there's no dead sectors.  And if so make sure they are isolated.  If a full format did check for it I'm not too concerned.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2012)

Full format effectively performs chkdsk as well.  There's no reason to run chkdsk after a full format.  Quick format, yes.  On NTFS, there's really no reason to run chkdsk unless there's problems with file integrity.  NTFS keeps track of it automatically.


----------



## jed (Dec 7, 2012)

Excellent, thanks for the clarification.  Just out of curiosity (my first time formatting a HD), should a warning window pop up after the format if it found anything bad?  Or do I need to manually check it in the manager somewhere?  It reads as "Healthy, Active, 100% free"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2012)

No, full format/chkdsk mark off sectors of the hard drive that are bad (won't read and/or write) so the drive simply doesn't use them.

The best way to determine the health of a drive is to look at the S.M.A.R.T. data (I believe "healthy" reflects that).

If you are seriously concerned that the drive is dead/failing, you should download the tool suite from the manufacturer (e.g. SeaTools for Seagate drives) and run the battery of tests it has.  Those tools are the final-authority on the hardware integrity of a drive.  If they determine the drive is bad, it will give you a code to relay to the manufacturer to open up an RMA.


----------



## jed (Dec 7, 2012)

Great info, thanks a lot!  I'm not too concerned really, but I may run those just to double check since it'll be my only HDD - no backup.


----------

